

Show HN: Day-book (A personal diary visualized for better introspection) - rsudhakar
http://day-book.github.io

======
sidcool
I doubt why this was flagged. I checked out the demo and it's not bad. Can you
add some more description in the title? You have 80 characters..

~~~
rsudhakar
Thanks. Added the description

